# Glock 101 VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey, guys, I thought I'd go ahead and make a video on Glock field stripping. I know the subject is covered a lot on YouTube and for anyone who has done it more than a few times, it's second nature, but I've been wanting to do a video that was well lit, in high def, clear audio and that showed some really up close views of precisely what to do, and why. As a new Glock user/owner I found myself screwing it up at first because I kept forgetting to uncock the gun and was pulling the side way too far back, etc. Didn't even have the little tab things figured out.

So, here, for what it is worth, for you to use or share, or throw darts at, is the video I pulled together, respectfully offered:

Glock Field Stripping 101 in HD - How to Disassemble and Reassemble a Glock Pistol - YouTube


----------

